# Abscess vs complicated open wound....



## dpenning (Feb 1, 2010)

Documentation reads I&D w/wide excisional debridement of necrotic tissue.  DX back abscess.

How would you code?

Thanks,

dawn


----------



## amsmith (Feb 12, 2010)

This is how I would probably code it without seeing the MR. 

10060 for the I&D.... linked to #1 dx
11042 is most common in our office (depending on how deep the MD went) for the debridement....  linked to #2 dx
682.2 for the back abscess
709.8 for necrosis of the skin

Hope this helps...

Anna


----------

